# ZADI RTS: a bargain for whoever is looking for a cheap TPMS



## maomig (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi everybody.

During my searches for a TPMS with internal sensors for a 6 wheels motorhome, I came across to that

http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/z...--pressure-wireless-control-sensor-1688-p.asp

I wrote them and the system is for a 4 wheels motorhome (4 sensors) and has a red light display (good for new Ducatos, if I am not wrong).

Now, Zadi, an italian factory, do not produce nor support this product anymore. The main problem is that sensors do not have replaceable batteries, so when they are low you have to change the whole sensor. So, unless you find in some OEM TPMS dealers the same sensors, the whole system become unusable.

But, considering that:

1) the battery life of these sensors is of 5-7 years

2) dealer is in the UK

3) every sensor cost around 30 pounds while the whole system here is sold at 80 pounds

4) in Italy the 6 wheel version is still sold at 412 euros (345 pounds) http://www.tecnocamper.com/200-pneu...zadi-rts-real-time-sensor-6-pneumatici-rosso/

For whoever is interested I think is an excellent bargain. After 5 years you can even throw everything away instead of changing the 4 sensors, assuming you find them, and you've still saved some money.


----------

